# Engineers Corner > Civil Engineering Licensure Exams

## joel

If for example, I have passed a licensure exam for civil engineer here in my country, will that be honored in other countries also? Because from the nursing field, when you are in another country already, your license as a nurse will not be accepted.

----------


## johndhivakar

HI,
   if the university where u r graduating has a AICTE approval, u r well qualified enough to practice it anywhere in the globe.

----------

